# Losing weight but .......



## Jimbob (Apr 14, 2022)

Hi 
I've had type 2 for a number of years and reading 7.5 first thing this morning before eating. I've been at Slimming World for last 4 months and lost 3 stone, however last few nights have been urinating more frequently and a little bit of shooting pain in calves so although feeling so much healthier and walking the dog a lot am a bit concerned and of course virtually impossible to get a GPs appointment. I wonder if I'm eating too much carbs which is very much a part of slimming world free foods i.e. potatoes, rice etc - anyway I'm new to the forum and just wondered if anyone could share any or their similar experiences with me? Thanks,


----------



## Gwynn (Apr 14, 2022)

Many type 2's try to keep their daily carbohydrate consumption to below 130g

It seems that some 'diet companies' suggest higher carb content meals not really suited to diabetics


----------



## Jimbob (Apr 14, 2022)

Thank you so much for your inspiring reply and I'll reappraise my eating regime!!


----------



## ColinUK (Apr 14, 2022)

Slimming World in particular has an issue with counting quite carb heavy foods as “Free” foods.

Maybe look at DietDoctor instead.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 14, 2022)

Well done on your weight loss.


----------



## Leadinglights (Apr 14, 2022)

You could look at your Slimming World meals and just tot up the carbs in each meal you are having and if it looks too much bearing in mind the maximum really needs to be 130g per day though some people do need to go much lower to keep blood glucose where it needs to be.
As you have a monitor you could test your meals by testing before you eat and after 2 hours aiming for the increase to be no more than 2-3mmol/l and cut the portion of those meals and bulk out with extra veg or salad or make some substitution for the potatoes, rice and pasta in the recipes.
This might be an alternative to consider as Slimming World is not primarily aimed at diabetics but this is. https://lowcarbfreshwell.co.uk/


----------



## Cool Cat (Apr 14, 2022)

Jimbob said:


> Hi
> I've had type 2 for a number of years and reading 7.5 first thing this morning before eating. I've been at Slimming World for last 4 months and lost 3 stone, however last few nights have been urinating more frequently and a little bit of shooting pain in calves so although feeling so much healthier and walking the dog a lot am a bit concerned and of course virtually impossible to get a GPs appointment. I wonder if I'm eating too much carbs which is very much a part of slimming world free foods i.e. potatoes, rice etc - anyway I'm new to the forum and just wondered if anyone could share any or their similar experiences with me? Thanks,


----------



## Cool Cat (Apr 14, 2022)

Hi
I went SW & had the same problem, they promoted unlimited carbs. I have joined WW & this has a much more healthier & realistic approach regarding carbs.
Hope this helps.


----------



## nonethewiser (Apr 14, 2022)

Jimbob said:


> Hi
> I've had type 2 for a number of years and reading 7.5 first thing this morning before eating. I've been at Slimming World for last 4 months and lost 3 stone, however last few nights have been urinating more frequently and a little bit of shooting pain in calves so although feeling so much healthier and walking the dog a lot am a bit concerned and of course virtually impossible to get a GPs appointment. I wonder if I'm eating too much carbs which is very much a part of slimming world free foods i.e. potatoes, rice etc - anyway I'm new to the forum and just wondered if anyone could share any or their similar experiences with me? Thanks,



Only know as wife did SW diet 4 years ago & lost 5 stone. Free foods are not all high carb, cheese cottage cheese eggs lean meat fish are examples of free food, so few tweaks & your there bg wise.


----------



## Drummer (Apr 14, 2022)

I was putting on weight at a great rate when on a high carb low fat diet printed out at the GP surgery - because I was 'doing it wrong' - of cause, silly me....
When I burnt the sheets and went back to low carb everything started to resolve itself at a great rate.
When I returned to the 50 gm a day regime I did when on Atkins it got me into remission very quickly. 
I am sometimes challenged to go back to high carb to 'prove' I am no longer diabetic, but I can't see any reason to do so - I much prefer to eat a low carb diet, to feel well and not have high glucose levels even for an interval after eating - my first response insulin has always been non standard, to judge by how I felt after a high carb meal all my adult life. I have been to a lot of different slimming clubs over the decades, and none of the usual things ever worked for me.


----------



## Nielh123 (May 2, 2022)

Jimbob said:


> Hi
> I've had type 2 for a number of years and reading 7.5 first thing this morning before eating. I've been at Slimming World for last 4 months and lost 3 stone, however last few nights have been urinating more frequently and a little bit of shooting pain in calves so although feeling so much healthier and walking the dog a lot am a bit concerned and of course virtually impossible to get a GPs appointment. I wonder if I'm eating too much carbs which is very much a part of slimming world free foods i.e. potatoes, rice etc - anyway I'm new to the forum and just wondered if anyone could share any or their similar experiences with me? Thanks,


Ask your SW consultant for their Slimming World with Diabetes booklet.  I'm with them and I'm down just over 5 stone so far, albeit it's taken me over 2 years!


----------

